# Bromeliad Problems



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Seeking some advice on my broms

I've had three in the past few weeks that have rotted out. Outside leaves start dying and turning yellow then the leaf system just breaks off from the root and it's solid "mush" in the root stem.

All these broms are mounted on cork or great stuff.

temp is 73, humidity is 99, i mist only 1-2 times per week because i have a waterfall in the tank.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

forgot to mention, lights are 6800k


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Are they constantly wet?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

If the roots are warped around with moss, take the moss off. I had the same problem and mine rotted because the stream in my viv kept the tank very moist and the moss never had time to dry out, therefore the roots were constantly wet on the broms. What i did was removed the moss and also created alittle more ventilation on the top of my viv so that the broms have a little less humidity.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

No moss, it is a dirt background.
I simply made a U hook out of a paperclip and pushed the hook into the great stuff to attach the brom.

the brom is not submersed into water, water runs right next to it, but not across it.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

You would some how have to get the humidity lower around the roots of the brom. One option would be to move it further away from the water source.


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Perhaps a little more air ciculation...

Broms like to hold water on the inside. If the outside of the brom is constantly wet and it is not allowed to dry out they will rot. 

Try more air movement and/or stronger lights (bit tricky if you do not want your tanks to get warmer).


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Pictures please


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

To me that looks too wet. All my broms have dry out periods. They aren't constantly wet. Try moving it to somewhere that is a bit more dry. See how it does.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

It seems like the roots of the brom may be making direct contact with your water area to the left of the photo. Try mounting it on higher ground.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The moving water is creating a microclimate that is far to humid an wet for this kind of bromeliad. You really need to mount it up and away from there. 

Good luck.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

^ x2. Too wet, Move it away from the waterfall, and I suggest a fan for some air circulation! These things live in trees in the wild for gosh sakes!


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Way too wet! If you are set on that spot you can pull it out and pot it then cover the pot with moss or dirt to hide it. Most Neos wont last more then a month or two being that wet.
J


----------

